

The Economy Is Worse Than You Think - chailatte
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303657404576363984173620692.html

======
damonpace
If you're an entrepreneur and you haven't felt this already, you're lucky. The
first quarter of this year was horrible and the bad news is just getting
started. There hasn't been a single policy on either side of the aisle that is
going to change the current situation. Here's to 2012...13...14...

